# Yao's interesting fact



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

Yao is the leagues most productive rookie. I smell ROY.
http://www.nba.com/statistics/default_rookie_leaders/RookieLeadersEFFQuery.html


----------



## basketballjones (Dec 5, 2002)

Try blocking this!!!    

<P><FONT class=f1><IMG src="http://accuweather.ap.org/preserver/tmp/PLS/140.251/15.24-460800039/NERL14/apNERL14_SPURS_ROCKET_3W71V.jpg" border="0" alt=""> <BR />Try blocking this!!!


----------

